# Crate training: The crying games.



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all. So last night was puppies first night home. 8 weeks old. I've never crate trained before but in preparation I read all the articles and threads on this forum I could find. Crate is just the right size (can lay down and turn around but that's about all for now) is comfy with a chew toy and soft bedding, nice and dark and quiet. He can see us in bed. 

He still cried. All. Night. Long. He would maybe chill for 30 or 45 minutes and then start back up. I put him in the crate at 10. Took him out at 1 and 5 to potty but other than that just ignored it and let him cry without reacting, speaking to him, going to check on him. Just laid in bed and listened to literal hours of puppy crying. 

Just need reassurance that I'm doing this right. (My wife is a kindergarten teacher and thinks I'm being silly. Said he just needs to "learn the expectations" I know she's right but hate hearing him cry.)


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

It sucks but your wife is right.

I say this with one caveat: It's helpful to know when the puppy actually needs something and when he just wants you to come and get him out of the crate. We learned to recognize a note in our puppy's voice that we termed "the pee bark" that meant she really needed something. Otherwise I subscribed to the "cry it out" school of thought.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's really helpful to move the crate to the kitchen or family room during the day with the door open and feed him there,keep the water bowl there,toss toys in for him to fetch.Helps to make him like the crate.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rather than being able to see you in bed, can you move it so the crate is right next to the bed? 

Oh, and buy some earplugs.


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Unfortunately no. There isn't room in our bedroom for the crate. It's across the hall in the spare angled so he can see our bed. Best I could manage.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What about a smaller interim crate? Or can you remove a nightstand or something to make more room in the bedroom for the crate you have? I really think having him closer to you at night will make a big difference.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

We have a similar issue in that we can't move the crate right next to our bed in our room. We've been at it for about a month now, and it does get better. Roxy still cries/whines some at night when we put her to bed, but she will settle down now after a few minutes.

I ended up sleeping on the floor next to her crate for the first week or so. It may not be the best idea because it sets a precedent, but she is LOUD when she is upset and my kids had school and my husband had to work.

She still has issue when we crate her to leave the house, so I wonder how long it will take her to not cry when we leave.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not a fan of crating but you would have to go thru this no matter what you try. It's cutting some pretty big apron strings and it's sad but necessary. 

With one of mine (because he was only 20 days old. I used a cardboard box by the bed and a snuggly (like another puppy plush toy) and an alarm clock buried in the blankets in the box. That way, I could just reach my hand down into the box to comfort the puppy and it didn't wind up into an absolute tantrum.

But, you shouldn't need to do that with an older puppy. Just try to hold your course - consider this lesson 101 basic on your need to stay consistent with all training. Give it some time


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

1. Play crate games (so pup really likes the crate!)
2. Tether the pup to your bed at night if you can't get the crate next to the bed. (I've slept with my hand in a crate for a few nights). Put a bell on the pup so he'll wake you when he moves.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

I agree wholeheartedly with the crate games. I've done that with Roxy. She loves going into her crate and will go in willingly. We're only dealing with crying now when the door is closed and she wants us.


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

So I rearranged some furniture and moved the crate into the bedroom next to our bed. He slept fine all night. He only cried for a minute or so when I first put him in. 

He still looses his mind if he can't see me though. My plan is to leave the crate next to the bed for a week or two until he is used to sleeping in it every night. Then move it back to the other bedroom. I will also be playing crate games with him. 

Any advice or dealing with his separation anxiety or will that just have to work itself out?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Put him in his crate,step out of sight,wait until he stops crying for a second or two,pop back in and release him.Be very matter of fact, no talking or petting.Make the release a non event.You can practice a couple of times a day.Glad you're getting some sleep now!


----------

